# Ifl limbs and non ifl limbs



## shawn dooley (Dec 14, 2012)

Can someone explain the difference of the two limbs


----------



## PassingThrough (Dec 15, 2012)

Limbbaconeer originally posed this: 

ILF means "International Limb Fittings" It is the style of bow that Olympic or many target archers use. The advantage of an ILF bow is that you can use many styles and weights of limbs on one riser as long as that riser has ILF fittings. Many takedown bows will only accept limbs from that maker as opposed to an ILF riser which will fit limbs from many makers.



PassingThrough:

Limbbaconeer is correct. The ilf style of limb and riser was originally for Olympic style bows. However, over the resent years companies have noticed the versatility and quality of the ilf limbs.

Like with a bear takedown you have to use bear limbs. An ilf riser can use any ilf limb by any company that makes them. Companies like tradtech, sky, and morrison to name a few have started making ilf limbs and risers.

Hope this helps.


----------



## shawn dooley (Dec 17, 2012)

So I can use non ifl limbs to make warf  bow


----------



## Dennis (Dec 17, 2012)

Most warfed risers have ilf  fittings installed in them. The riser fitting have to match the limb fittings


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 17, 2012)

shawn dooley said:


> So I can use non ilf limbs to make warf  bow



You could, as long as you modify the riser to accept whatever limbs you want to use.

One cool thing about an old compound riser that is adapted to
accept ILF fittings, is the many choices of different limbs
that are manufactured with ILF fittings. (100's of limbs, Recurve and Longbow, from many different makers).


----------

